# lowest temp



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

what should the lowest temp be at???..cuse im gettin my P's tomorow and the water is at 76-78 and im just wonderin is that ok..and whats the lowest the water could be without them being harmed???


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my p's have been at 65 degrees before but i dont think that is a good idea. the temp your water is at is fine for now. try to get it up to about 82 degees. plus or minus 2 degrees.good luck


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

keep in mind when dialing in ur temp that the higher it is will cause more aggression & vice versa. congrats!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

P's temp should be about 78-82.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

they wont be hurt or anything at 76-78 F. but its better to keep the temperature a little higher and stable.


----------

